# Bellator FC 66: Eddie Alvarez-Shinya Aoki rematch set for April



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Former Bellator lightweight champ Eddie Alvarez will get his chance to avenge a submission loss to Shinya Aoki this April. Aoki defeated Alvarez back in 2008 via Heel Hook in just 92 seconds.
> The match has been planned by Bellator for a few months now, but Alvarez recently confirmed that exact time for the bout.
> Alvarez and Aoki are two of the top lightweights in the world and among the few fighters out there regarded in such high esteem who do not compete in the UFC.
> “It’s been a long time coming. I’ve been wanting to get this back for the past three years so I’m just happy I got the opportunity and that the promoter, Bjorn Rebney, was able to make this come together and happen,” said Alvarez, in an interview with The Fight Nerd.
> Alvarez lost his Bellator title to Michael Chandler in late 2011 in a match that many have claimed was the Fight of the Year. Aoki last competed at the DREAM New Year’s Eve event, earning semi-lopsided decision win over Satoru Kitaoka.


*Fiveouncesofpain*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They're fighting in Bellator? Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this should be rather interesting to be the least.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's an article with the exact date, wish I knew where they were going though:



> A rematch nearly three-and-a-half years in the making is expected to take place on April 20.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today learned that both Shinya Aoki (30-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and Eddie Alvarez (22-3 MMA, 6-1 BFC) have verbally agreed to meet at an as-yet-unannounced Bellator 66 event.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27487/shi...arez-targeted-for-bellator-66-on-april-20.mma

And the old fight again, heh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so the rematch happens.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Aoki sub Round 1 otherwise Alvarez by Dec


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It'll probably be Alveraz by decision or by TKO perhaps.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Aoki, when I picked you in FFL you were supposed to beat up nobodies in Japan, not fight the toughest competition possible...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it looks like he's going to try and redeem himself. Or at least build himself back up to a notable rank if nothing else.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bellator 66 adds Rogers-Santos, Falcao-Vasilevsky middleweight-tourney semifinals*



> After scoring a Knockout of the Year candidate at Friday's Bellator 61 event, Brian Rogers next will fight close to home.
> 
> The Ohio-based Rogers (9-3 MMA, 2-1 BFC) has been slotted to fight fellow Bellator 61 winner Bruno Santos (13-0 MMA, 1-0 BFC) at next month's Bellator 66 event in the semifinals of the organization's season-six middleweight tournament.
> 
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Going to be a huge card for a Bellator show, best one I have seen without a title fight. Wonder if the actual fights will live up to the names on the card. Heh, they said 'Bellator 61' so many times in the article they accidentally put it at the bottom instead of 66.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome card, does anyone know how to watch Bellator live in the UK?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

**66 gets Hawn-Woodard, Michel-Weedman lightweight-tourney semifinals*



> Following this past weekend's opening round, the season-six lightweight tournament now continues with a semifinal round at next month's Bellator 66 event in Ohio.
> 
> The final-four matchups include Rick Hawn (12-1 MMA, 4-1 BFC) vs. Lloyd Woodard (12-1 MMA, 2-1 BFC) and Thiago Michel (10-2 MMA, 1-0 BFC) vs. Brent Weedman (19-7-1 MMA, 5-2 BFC).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27992/bel...el-weedman-lightweight-tourney-semifinals.mma


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

There may be a couple, but I can't think of a more overrated fighter in the history of MMA than Aoki.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Aoki tried to play possum and got blasted.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wonder if that Falcao vs Spang post fight stuff was as legit as Alvarez's counter striking.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

What the hell. Eddie was faking the uppercut, then Aoki throws an overhand right and gives it to him for free. I see what you want to do, so I'll put my face exactly where you need it...

Strange.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Results*



*MAIN CARD RESULTS*
Eddie Alvarez def. Shinya Aoki via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 2:14
Andreas Spang def. Brian Rogers via knockout (punches) - Round 2, 3:34 - middleweight tourney semifinal
Maiquel Falcao def. Vyacheslav Vasilevsky via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-29) - middleweight tourney semifinal
Rick Hawn def. Lloyd Woodard via KO (punch) - Round 2, 0:10 - lightweight tourney semifinal
Brent Weedman def. Thiago Michel via split decision (28-29, 29-28, 29-28) - lightweight tourney semifinal

*PRELIMINARY CARD RESULTS*

Jessica Eye def. Anita Rodriguez via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
John Hawk def. Marcus Vanttinen via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
Attila Vegh def. Dan Spohn via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 30-27)
Frank Carabello def. Donny Walker via knockout (flying knee) - Round 4, 2:25
Julian Lane def. Joe Heiland via submission (guillotine choke) - Round 1, 2:49

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28350/bellator-66-results.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so Alveraz has his vengeance. Also we have further proof that Aoki depends too much on his submissions.


----------

